# What year is my Beartracker?



## poolege

I picked up a Bear Tracker and I'm gonna sale it to make a few $$$. I'm gonna list it on cl but I don't know what year it is. Where is this found on the atv?

Thanks,

George


----------



## bamajeepjunkie

Look under the seat and in the compartment to see if the book is there. I'm not sure the year is listed on the machine (it is in the vin#). The vin# should be on the left side of the frame behind the front tire (the left side as your sitting on it). Any yamaha dealer should be able to tell you the year from the vin.


----------



## IBBruin

Try entering your VIN here. 

http://www.motoverse.com/tools/vin/yamaha.asp

It may be a pay site, I don't know.


----------



## Polaris425

There should be a sticker somewhere on the frame w/ all the numbers... could have come of by now but you'd be surprised some of those hang in there through years of abuse... They're usually in the front or rear somewhere.


----------



## phreebsd

this is what the service manual says concerning identification


----------



## poolege

It's a 2001. I found the vin thanks to Phreebsd and used IBBruin's link. Seems like a weird place for a vin, could easily get damaged and be illegible.

Thanks Guys,

George


----------

